# New Guy in Sparta, TN



## squealin_bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Everybody great site here.  I started smoking Boston Butts when I was 13 and did I start big.  Two weekends a month we did fundraisers in several areas of Middle TN cooking at the least 250 and the most 425.  We used mostly 8-footer pull behinds at the time.  When I was a year and a half into it at the ripe old age of 14 I decided I needed a Smoker.  So me and mother ventured to The Jack Daniels Cookoff in Lynchburg.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Well I bought a Smoker alright.  The Smoker was an upright homemade job.  The entire bottom was a firebox lined with fire brick.  Above that was a water pan with the grate above it.  Comfortable could hold fifty butts or two small hogs.  Had a drop down door for the front and also a lid on top to raise and lower the hogs onto the grate. Had two stacks coming off nearly three and a half feet.  She was a monster.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The real kicker was that she was mounted on the rear of a 16' gooseneck trailer with a two-story concession stand and an 8' fold out deck!  This started my Cooking career as well as my high school career.  By my graduation day I had roughly 60% of all catering business in my area and had events lined up every weekend that summer.  I suppose I did to much that fall I was burned out and disgusted with the concession and catering.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I was either going to have to open a restaurant or sell.  Sadly I did sell and have regretted it every since.  When I did sell out I had graduated from my behemoth smoker to a more economical  Southern Pride Smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I cant say enough about how great those smokers are.  But to make a long story  short I know have a Master Built 40" electric smoker which does well with my apartment and gonna start getting back into the making and selling of my meat.  I will get some pictures up as soon as I can get a camera and my old pics scanned in.  Any questions yall ask!!  Thanks alot.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 23, 2008)

Have not done a butt yett, "butt" welcome anyway..


----------



## richtee (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, Bob. Let's get ya on to ribs and brisket! And fattys!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF site Bob. When do ya think you could start teaching us about them butts?Can't wait to see some of the old pics. I bet you have a ton of good Q stories to tell!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya!


----------



## squealin_bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the Welcome Yall.  Yea Q stories are in an abundant supply with 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I can remember a few times I have had to strap on my fire coat, hat and gloves to rescue my poor burning butts from a savage grease fire.  And losing my arm hair and eyebrows a few times


----------



## mossymo (Mar 23, 2008)

Squealin_Bob
Great to have you here, welcome to SMF !!!
It sounds like you come hear loaded with a wealth of knowledge, look forward to your stories, recipes and of course the pictures !!!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to SMF bob-souns like a wealth of help u have to share.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome Bob, glad you found the site.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bob!


----------



## blacklab (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Bob welcome to the board of smoke addicts


----------



## capt dan (Mar 24, 2008)

I was gonna  ask about the nickname you are using, but after seeing deliverance(that was in tennesee wasn't it?) I am afraid of the answer!






I am hoping that it is from eating so much pig from the younger years to present that you are starting to sound like one!


----------



## lc in va (Mar 24, 2008)

sounds like we have a pro here. welcome to smf


----------



## kookie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the smf............Glad your here..........


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## squealin_bob (Mar 25, 2008)

Ha Ha The sad part is I haven even sen that movie yet.  Gonna put it on my movie list for the weekend!   Squealin Bob  was the name of my business.   Which after I told it also became my name. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Imagine starting High School with that name ha ha ha.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 25, 2008)

It is a great movie, Ned  Beaty hasn't been the same since!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yu betta watch dat movie bowah,  you watch it reawl gewd!


----------



## fla-gypsy (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome from down here in Florida, Bob.


----------



## allen (Apr 19, 2008)

WELCOME, SqueelinBob,Welcome to one big family, alot of info, Sounds like you know alot yourself


----------



## glued2it (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome bob! As far as the poll goes, The only thing listed that I *DON'T* do is marinate or mop.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so all rest all in one smoke!


----------



## jbpace (Apr 29, 2008)

Glad to have you here.  I spent the best four years of my life just North of you in Cookville, TN.  Of course, you would have been born sometime during that period...

Jon


----------



## tonyque (May 18, 2008)

Welcome from the smokey sunshine state!


----------



## keith54 (May 19, 2008)

Welcome Bob, hope you gotta  few pic's of that first rig to share with us all. I for one would like to see it.  Glad your here Dude.

keith54


----------

